

Top 20 US Cities for Tech Startup Funding - tuty767
http://learn.onevest.com/tutorial/4017420020911965678/top-20-us-cities-for-tech-startup-funding

======
OedipusRex
Four out of the top six are in California. Also, the difference between San
Francisco (1) and San Juan (2) is ~6 BILLION dollars. It really is good to be
king.

